# لنحذر من النجاسة بكل صورها



## amselim (13 فبراير 2010)

تُعلّمنا كلمة الله أن هناك حربًا شرسة تدور داخل كل مؤمن مولود من الله يسكن فيه الروح القدس.  وهذه الحرب طرفاها هما: الجسد والروح «لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهَذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ» (غل 5: 17).  والجسد - كما تعلِّمنا الكلمة - هو ذلك الكيان المشوَّه الذي تكوَّن داخل الإنسان كنتيجة مباشرة لتمرّده على خالقه ومصدر وجوده، وكسره للوصية الوحيدة التي أعطاها له في الجنة.  فمنذ اللحظة التي مَدَّ فيها آدم يده وأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر؛ فسدت طبيعته وتشوَّه كيانه، وأورث نسله هذا الكيان الفاسد، وأصبح الإنسان يولد وارثًا لهذه الطبيعة الفاسدة.

والجسد هو واحد من أعداء المؤمن الثلاثة، بالإضافة إلى العالم والشيطان.  وفي رأيي أنه ألد الأعداء الثلاثة وأخطرهم، لأنه لا يفارق الإنسان، بل هو بداخله في كل لحظة، لا يكفّ عن أن يشتهي وأن يمارس أعماله البغيضة.  وإذا كان الجسد بأعماله (غل 5: 17)، وأعضائه (كو 3: 5)، يمثِّل خطرًا شديدًا على المؤمن الفرد؛ حتى أن الكتاب يحذرنا منه قائلاً: «لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ» (رو 8: 13)، فإنه لا يقِلّ خطورة على الأسرة ذلك الكيان الروحي الذي أقامه الله نفسه.

فالأسرة هي واحدة من أكبر مجالات العطاء، التي على الزوجين أن يمارسوا فيها الحب والبذل لأجل أحدهما الآخر، ثم بعد ذلك لأجل الأبناء.  وما أعظم المقاييس التي تضعها كلمة الله للعلاقة الفريدة بين الزوجين.  فالرسول يوصي الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم «كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا» (أف 5: 25).  ويا له من مقياس عظيم وسامٍ للحب والبذل.  كما يوصي النساء أن يخضعن لرجالهن في كل شيء، والمقياس هو ”كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح“.  وهاتان الصفتان ”البذل والخضوع“ يتناقضان تمامًا مع الجسد وطبيعته الساقطة، فأهم ما يميّز الجسد هو: ”الأنانية والتمرد“.  
وأعتقد أن السلوك بالجسد هو سبب معظم المشاكل العائلية التي يعاني منها الكثيرين؛ فالرجل الجسدي يعتبر أنه كائن مميَّز في المنزل، وأن راحته ومتعته هي أهم ما يجب على زوجته أن تكرس حياتها من أجله، وأي تقصير وإهمال في هذا يعتبره جريمة في حقَّه.  وكم سمعت من رجال يعدّدون الأمور العظيمة التي يفعلونها لعائلتهم - وهي في الواقع أشياء عادية طبيعية يجب أن يقوم بها كل زوج - وكيف أنهم لا يلاقون التقدير الكافي من زوجاتهم.  بل إن الرجل الجسدي قد يعتبر الأسرة هي المجال الذي يحقق فيه ما فشل في تحقيقه في العالم.  فيحاول أن يمارس التسلط والتحكم في كل شيء في المنزل، بزعم أنه الرجل وأن على الكل يجب أن يخضع له.  فتكون نتيجة هذا السلوك النفور الشديد من الزوجة بل ومن الأبناء، وقد تنهار العائلة دون أن يشعر الزوج أنه فعل أي شيء خاطئ، بل يظن أنه يمارس حقه الطبيعي الذي لا يمكن أن يعارضه فيه أحد.  وبالطبع يلقي اللوم على زوجته وتمردها وأولاده وعصيانهم له ولأوامره.  وحتى إذا لم تنهار العائلة واستمرت الحياة في المنزل، فإنها تستمر في جو من القهر والرفض الذي قد لا يكون ظاهرًا، ولكن عندما تحين أول فرصة فإنه يعبِّر عن نفسه في صورة تمرد من الأبناء وفقدان للحب والاحترام من الزوجة.

أما الكتاب فيعلِّمنا أن الحب غير المشروط - كمثال ذلك الذي أظهره السيّد عندما بذل نفسه لأجل كنيسته - هو الطريقة التي يجب أن يتعامل بها الرجل مع زوجته.  فما أروع زوج يهتم بمشاعر زوجته، فيتعامل معها برقة كالإناء الأضعف، معطيًا إياها كرامة كالوارثة أيضًا معه نعمة الحياة.  ويراعي الضغوط التي يتعرض لها أبناءه في المراحل العمرية المختلفة، فيبذل الجهد لكي يقترب منهم ويصادقهم لكي يحاول أن يكون لهم الملاذ وقت الضيق أو حين الوقوع في أي مشكلة.  والرائع أنه على قدر العطاء والبذل الذي يقدمه الرجل لعائلته على قدر الحب والخضوع والاحترام الذي يحظى به من كل أفرادها.

أما الزوجة فإن الكتاب يوصيها بأن تخضع لزوجها، والخضوع بصفة عامة ضد طبيعة الجسد.  وعندما تترك الزوجة الفرصة للجسد؛ فإنها تتمرد على ترتيب الله، وترفض الخضوع لزوجها، وتحاول أن تصبح هي التي تقود الأمور في العائلة.  وما أسوأ النتائج التي يؤدي إليها هذا السلوك!  فبعيدًا عن الترتيب الإلهي، لا نجد سوى التشويش والتشوه، وهذا حال كثير من العائلات التي فيها تتسلط المرأة ولا تعطي لزوجها المكانة التي أعطاها له الله.  وقد تعطي لنفسها مبرّرات كثيرة مثل: ضعف شخصية زوجها، أو مواهبها هي التي تمكنها من اتخاذ القرارت والحكم الصحيح على الأمور.  لكنها مبررات بلا معنى مصدرها الجسد البغيض الذي يرفض الخضوع لوصايا الله.  

لكن ما أروع منظر امرأة خاضعة لزوجها تتبعه في حب وتقدير، تحترمه كرأسها وتعطيه المكانة والاحترام اللائقين في الأسرة.  هذا هو الجمال الحقيقي للمرأة الذي يزينها، لا في عيني الناس فقط، بل في عيني الله ذاته، إذ يقول الرسول بطرس: «فإنه هكذا كانت النساء القديسات أيضًا المتوكلات على الله، يزين أنفسهم خاضعات لرجالهن» (1بط 3: 5).  بل إن الحياة الطاهرة التي تتميز بالوداعة للزوجة من الممكن أن تربح للرب زوجها غير المؤمن الذي لم يستجيب لكلمة الله، لذلك يوصي الرسول النساء قائلاً: « كَذَلِكُنَّ أَيَّتُهَا النِّسَاءُ كُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ، حَتَّى وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْضُ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ، يُرْبَحُونَ بِسِيرَةِ النِّسَاءِ بِدُونِ كَلِمَةٍ» (1بط 3 :1).

لكن أيضًا يعلمنا الكتاب أن الجسد له أعماله، وأول هذه الأعمال نجدها في غلاطية 5: 19 «وَأَعْمَالُ الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ: الَّتِي هِيَ زِنىً عَهَارَةٌ نَجَاسَةٌ دَعَارَةٌ».  وما أعظم الخطر الذي يهدد كيان الأسرة بسبب هذه الأعمال.  وأرجو يا إخوتي ألا نعتبر أنفسنا في مأمن من هذه الأعمال، فإننا نعرف أن الجسد الذي في أعظم مؤمن لا يقل شراسة أو نجاسة عن الذي في أشر خاطئ، وهو لن يكفّ عن محاولة استخدام أعضاء المؤمن لتحقيق أغراضه لحظة واحدة.  إذًا لنحذر من النجاسة بكل صورها، ولا نتهاون مع أصغر شهوة تتحرك في داخلنا، لأن سيدنا الكريم يعلِّمنا أن خطية الزنى تبدأ في القلب فيقول: «إن كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ» (مت5: 28).  وكم من عائلات انهارت، وشرور رهيبة ارتُكبت أدّت إلى ضياع الأبناء ودمار نفسياتهم، كانت قد بدأت بتهاون بسيط في هذا الأمر.  لذلك دعونا نستمع لتحريض الرسول «اهرَبوا مِن الزنى» (1كو 6: 18)، دعونا نهرب من النجاسة بكل أشكالها، ونفحص أفكارنا وقلوبنا بإستمرار أمام الله لكي ”نمجد الله في أجسادنا وفي أرواحنا التي هي لله“ (1كو 6: 20).

أخيرًا يا إخوتي إن كانت أسرنا تتعرض لهجوم شرس من أعداءٍ ثلاثة، إلا إننا نثق أننا ”أعظم من منتصرين“ (رو8: 37)، لأن « قُدْرَتَهُ الإِلَهِيَّةَ قَدْ وَهَبَتْ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا هُوَ لِلْحَيَاةِ وَالتَّقْوَى» (2بط 1: 3).  وداخل كل مؤمن يسكن روح الله القدوس الذي به يستطيع أن يميت أعمال الجسد ويعيش حياة النصرة؛ فيحافظ على أسرته فلا يستمتع فقط بحياة محترمة سعيدة، بل تكون أسرته منارة يُظهر من خلالها نور المسيح «فِي وَسَطِ جِيلٍ مُعَوَّجٍ وَمُلْتَوٍ» (في2: 15).


----------

